
eBay to sell StubHub to Viagogo for about $4B in cash - notlukesky
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/11/25/ebay-nears-deal-to-sell-stubhub-to-viagogo-for-about-4-billion-dj-citing-sources.html
======
napolux
4B. Not great, not terrible.

